
The Chaos by Gerard Nolst Trenité - JetSpiegel
http://ncf.idallen.com/english.html
======
bediger4000
Slightly off topic, but...

Once upon a time in usenet, there was a fellow named Koos Nolst Trenite:
[https://www.scientology-lies.com/event/1995-02-01/koos-
nolst...](https://www.scientology-lies.com/event/1995-02-01/koos-nolst-
trenite-usenet-kook.html)

Koos transcended the bounds of reality by claiming to do Scientology "audits"
clairvoyantly on L. Ron Hubbard, who was of course, dead by this time.

Is Koos any relation to Gerard? I could not google up an answer. I did find a
"Gerardina Elise Nolst Trenite"
([https://www.werelate.org/wiki/Person:Gerardina_Nolst_Trenit%...](https://www.werelate.org/wiki/Person:Gerardina_Nolst_Trenit%C3%A9_\(1\)))
not clear if she is related or not.

~~~
jabbernotty
There was a time when Koos Nolst Trenité and I walked the same street. For
reasons I can't recall we struck up a conversation a few times. Nice guy.

I dug up his card to find his site; he seems to still be active there.
[http://www.angelfire.com/space/platoworld/](http://www.angelfire.com/space/platoworld/)

------
teddyh
Further notes on _The Chaos_ :

[http://www-users.cs.york.ac.uk/~susan/cyc/e/pronounc.htm](http://www-
users.cs.york.ac.uk/~susan/cyc/e/pronounc.htm)

------
chasil
Ok, let's compare.

To be: I am. You are. [S]he is. They/we are.

Etre: Je vais. Tu es. Il/Elle est. Nous sommes. Vous etes. Ils sont.

Ser: Yo soy. Tu eres. El[la] es. Nosotros somos.

Estar: Yo somos. Tu estas. El[la] esta. Nosotros estamos. Ellos estan.

I think that pretty well sums it up.

~~~
tgirod
s/vais/suis/

I think the point you are making is grammatical: in pretty much any language,
the most common verbs are irregular.

But isn't this poem more about orthography and pronunciation? Some languages
are much more regular than english in that regard.

~~~
yorwba
> in pretty much any language, the most common verbs are irregular.

It's the other way around: if a language retains some irregular forms, then
only because they're common enough that native speakers can remember them.

